# 801 Powermaster removing propane



## Donnie Hargrove (May 11, 2018)

the propane is not as convenient as having the tractor on gas. can someone help me on what special need i will have beside adding a fuel and and carb to run gas. also i could use some sources on where to find cards and fuel tanks


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome to the tractor forum Donnie.

What items will you need to convert from propane to gas...........fuel tank, carburetor, intake manifold, you may also need to replace the pistons, valves, head, distributor (advance difference), and maybe the fan and radiator. And of course you will need the sheet metal too.

I would never try to use a junk yard carburetor. You can find rebuilt carbs, new Zenith carbs that will work from tractor parts suppliers on the internet and on ebay.

For used parts, go to the "dismantled machine" section of tractorhouse.com They will have 801's listed in salvage.

Incidentally, There a re a number of tractor models in the Ford 801 series: 
811: Select-O-Speed, no PTO
 821: Four-speed, no PTO or 3-point
 841: Four-speed
 851: Five-speed
 861: Five speed, live PTO
 871: Select-O-Speed
 881: Select-O-Speed, dual-speed PTO


----------

